# Do any E46's have center rear armrests?



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Just curious. Kinda pissed that a 12-year old E30 has one but my car doesn't.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mine does. :dunno: 

(I also have fold-downs as part of the CWP)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mine even has cupholders.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

That's it, time to retrofit a rear seat. I should set away what, like, 30 mins maybe? You think the parts department will have rear seats in stock?


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

If you don't have leather you don't get a rear armrest. If you ordered leather then you have a rear armrest.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Not true for sport wagons!



Ben Chou said:


> *If you don't have leather you don't get a rear armrest. If you ordered leather then you have a rear armrest. *


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Ben Chou said:


> *If you don't have leather you don't get a rear armrest. If you ordered leather then you have a rear armrest. *


Really? Darn. So I guess no E46's I'll ever own will have armrests. Does that include Alcantara or Gran Tourismo upholstery that is available outside of the US?


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

pps-325xit said:


> *Not true for sport wagons!
> 
> *


Ok, fine. Irrespective of wagons. This applied to sedans and Coupes only.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Come on, Mystikal, we don't drive from the rear seat. Do we really care if someone who wasn't lucky enough to sit in the front seat gets an armrest or not????

(J/K)


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Come on, Mystikal, we don't drive from the rear seat. Do we really care if someone who wasn't lucky enough to sit in the front seat gets an armrest or not????
> 
> (J/K) *


After seeing how far back I have to set my seat, one of my friends suggested that I just rip out the driver's seat and sit on the rear seat.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

My leatherette rear seat has an arm rest!

WHat is with BMW and stinking arm rests? Put them in for crying out loud.


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *My leatherette rear seat has an arm rest!
> 
> WHat is with BMW and stinking arm rests? Put them in for crying out loud. *


Your in Canada though.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *My leatherette rear seat has an arm rest!
> 
> WHat is with BMW and stinking arm rests? Put them in for crying out loud. *


Passengers should be holding on for dear life, not relaxing on armrests.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I have a rear armrest


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have 'ette and I have a rear armrest.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

CD-55 said:


> *I have 'ette and I have a rear armrest.
> *


Ditto.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal-

Please don't envy me for my two buttons and this :angel:

btw, who cares? It's not like you ride in the back of your own car very often :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought any E46 w/ fold down seats got an armrest:dunno: 

Of course as Kaz pointed out, we smart wagon owners get nice cup holders in ours as well


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Of course as Kaz pointed out, we smart wagon owners get nice cup holders in ours as well *


You smart wagon owners let passengers drink in your cars?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> You smart wagon owners let passengers drink in your cars? *


Not usually, I can think of 1 or 2 times when my son had a left over drink from lunch/dinner. He knows to be very careful back there It is usually used to hold a toy or his sunglasses.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Why bother with them. My kids generally use them for about 10 minutes before they start arguing about arm (or head, if one of em is lying down) real-estate on the armrest. If I had my choice, I wouldn't have them.:dunno:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Does that include Alcantara or Gran Tourismo upholstery that is available outside of the US?  *


I have the GT interior inside the US and I have a rear armrest...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

bren said:


> *
> 
> I have the GT interior inside the US and I have a rear armrest... *


Cool, if I buy another E46 I'm pretty sure it will have the red GT interior. :bigpimp:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Not usually, I can think of 1 or 2 times when my son had a left over drink from lunch/dinner. He knows to be very careful back there It is usually used to hold a toy or his sunglasses. *


Just ragging on you  I would personally like to find a dog-sized ziplock baggie for my best friend. Kids would probably make me feel the same way...


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*need fold down seats?*

if i remember correctly you require fold down rear seats to have the rear centre arm rests. or at least the ski bag through load option. doubt you can retrofit this one.


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

Sure does but I only know that because I cleaned the back seats recently. Who cares!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *You smart wagon owners let passengers drink in your cars? *


Only mixed drinks and the occassional happy hour cocktail ... 

I don't think that my rear arm rest has ever been used by anyone!

Patrick


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*No*

My compact doesn't have a rear armrest and I don't think it comes with one. But I haven't seen one with Nappa leather.


----------

